

Dynamic_cast(C)++ - jlangenauer
http://www.teamten.com/lawrence/writings/dynamic_cast_std_integer_c.html

======
WildUtah
Don't forget Bjarne Stroustrup's
[http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:JyMHnEtpuZgJ:t...](http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:JyMHnEtpuZgJ:theory.cs.uni-
bonn.de/~ignatios/white%2520space%252098.pdf+Overloading+of+C%2B%2B+Whitespace&hl=en&gl=us&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESgbozSsC6N43XD1hDJI21nqkKGYoQtpxWs1SBP7sbzCDufxtMwHYFXRzk6KYe03FyaajeIinKacO3y504P2c9IkSOauuFp07rbTXpxIphOdogmJIzCefTt0PGwMp4WELDYVMr6u&sig=AHIEtbTVNtr9i9lVkpWGBQBTDSywn2IuJw)
Generalizing Overloading for C++2000. We'd all be a lot better off if we'd
just listened back then.

~~~
jimbokun
He does a good job of making the justifications for each feature almost
plausible. Whitespace as operator overloading for physicists who want to write
"x y" to mean "x times y." Sure, why not?

~~~
d0m
operator (....) {} :p

------
wheaties
Someone, somewhere will read this and use it as a basis for upcoming interview
question answers. Now my job is more complicated by the fact that I have to
separate the gullible from the ignorant. Thanks...

------
aidenn0
Early April fools?

~~~
chasingsparks
_To reflect the enhancements to the language since 1983, the name of the
language has been changed to: dynamic_cast <std::integer>(C)++._

I would think so.

------
j_baker
You knew the pedantry was going to come.

The title is invalid syntax. Or at least I'm pretty sure it is unless you have
a function or class named Dynamic_cast. I hate C++.

~~~
jlangenauer
It is - HN stripped out the template name from the title.

------
Groxx
xD

Looks frighteningly real in a few places.

~~~
rikthevik
Maybe there's a C++ equivalent for Poe's law where real C++ extension drafts
are indistinguishable from parodies.

------
jafl5272
I love point #2: all local variables must be explicitly freed. Truly raises
the bar on breaking backwards compatibility :)

~~~
jhuckestein
Hey, given how the price of memory has fallen I would consider that
sufficiently backward compatible.

Data doesn't need to be deleted these days. not even in RAM!

------
memoryfault
shared_ptr & weak_ptr are way cooler

